

Create a fake fb girlfriend - that desperate? - pwrfid
http://mashable.com/2013/01/16/fake-facebook-girlfriend/

======
DanBC2
There's probably a service for people to fake it for each other - you have a
site like okcupid but the intent is not dating, but posting "cute" messages
for each other on facebook and twitter.

